# Atmosphere version 1.2.1 releases, supports Switch firmware 13.1.0



## djpannda (Oct 26, 2021)

sigpatches are  also out


----------



## Amtiaz (Oct 26, 2021)

djpannda said:


> sigpatches are  also out


Problem accessing the homebrew menu!!!! The unit fires up with package3, to the desktop of the switch! Upon trying to open the album, Atmosphere kernel panic happens!!!


----------



## djpannda (Oct 26, 2021)

Amtiaz said:


> Problem accessing the homebrew menu!!!! The unit fires up with package3, to the desktop of the switch! Upon trying to open the album, Atmosphere kernel panic happens!!!


I didnt say they worked correctly.. just that its out


----------



## Gronbar (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow, that's rally fast. Good work @SciresM


----------



## Budsixz (Oct 26, 2021)

Aw man. My dog was about to accidentally update


----------



## bonjorys (Oct 26, 2021)

where can i download the 13.1.0 firmware?


----------



## bootmonster (Oct 26, 2021)

bonjorys said:


> where can i download the 13.1.0 firmware?


You can download fine on a banned console, just did it there.


Amtiaz said:


> Problem accessing the homebrew menu!!!! The unit fires up with package3, to the desktop of the switch! Upon trying to open the album, Atmosphere kernel panic happens!!!


Worked fine for me. Make sure you clear out all the old atmosphere folders and start fresh. Make sure you have all the sig patches.

Works fine for me booting with fusee.bin


----------



## tpax (Oct 26, 2021)

bootmonster said:


> You can download fine on a banned console, just did it there.


How?


----------



## LeyendaV (Oct 26, 2021)

Remember the last time SX updated as well? Me neither.


----------



## Amtiaz (Oct 26, 2021)

bootmonster said:


> You can download fine on a banned console, just did it there.
> 
> Worked fine for me. Make sure you clear out all the old atmosphere folders and start fresh. Make sure you have all the sig patches.
> 
> Works fine for me booting with fusee.bin


Buddy, is your unit a Mariko one?? If so, would you be kind enough to wing across your hekate.ipl.ini file which you are using to boot off fusee instead of package3??


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 26, 2021)

Everything working fine on my end aswell, just had to do an extra step in dumping the 13.1FW from sysnand since my emunand has no prodinfo. A good habit to start from now on since you cant always rely on other sources for FW dumps. Now just waiting for NXthemeInstaller update if we even need one.


----------



## MorningBlunt (Oct 26, 2021)

LeyendaV said:


> Remember the last time SX updated as well? Me neither.


I gave up and migrated to Atmos. Was sick of staying on fw 11


----------



## Tonton75015 (Oct 26, 2021)

hello,just update right now,everything works fine but i can't install the n64 and genesis emulator.Godleaf tell that the psfo is non valid,i've tried other nsp ant they installed correctly.
Any ideas?


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 26, 2021)

sdsetup hasnt been updated yet


----------



## MorningBlunt (Oct 26, 2021)

Tonton75015 said:


> hello,just update right now,everything works fine but i can't install the n64 and genesis emulator.Godleaf tell that the psfo is non valid,i've tried other nsp ant they installed correctly.
> Any ideas?


Sweet for me via tinfoil.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 26, 2021)

tpax said:


> How?


Just go to system update and... Update. Nintendo doesn't block banned consoles from downloading system updates.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 26, 2021)

LeyendaV said:


> Remember the last time SX updated as well? Me neither.


You are going to go to SXHell for that.


----------



## Tonton75015 (Oct 26, 2021)

MorningBlunt said:


> Sweet for me via tinfoil.





MorningBlunt said:


> Sweet for me via tinfoil.


tinfoil and awoo installer don't see the files on the sd card


----------



## Valwinz (Oct 26, 2021)

any reason besides the n64 to update?


----------



## danbroken (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, first I updated my untouched Stock Nand with 11.1.0 to 13.1.0 today (I did not knew that was 13.1. I was waiting for 13.0.0 because bluetooth headset support). For my luck, the devs are so fast to update. So I updated Atmosphere to 1.2.1, Hekate and Patches. At last, I updated my emuNand from 11.1.0 to 13.1.0 using TegraExplorer and DayBreak. Everthing is working good. All installed games is working. But I recommend a Emunand backup. If you use linux, use dd command to do this.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Oct 26, 2021)

I get a black screen of death when trying to load up atmosphere


----------



## lordelan (Oct 26, 2021)

bonjorys said:


> where can i download the 13.1.0 firmware?


Homebrew called Switch All in One Updater.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 26, 2021)

Ron457x2 said:


> I get a black screen of death when trying to load up atmosphere


Totally remove your atmosphere folder and reinstall it then.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Oct 26, 2021)

mrdude said:


> Totally remove your atmosphere folder and reinstall it then.


Alright so I have re-installed this folder a couple times and nada. At least with Atmos 1.1.1 the screen shows an error, with this recent Atmos release, it's just darkness, pure darkness; except one rare occasion where the backscreen was lit up but remained black. I honestly don't know what could be causing the error upon startup. Everything including the fusee.bin file are the newest releases.

Edit: I completely replaced the whole atmos folder entirely, no merged items and... SUCCESS. I guess whatever old content(s) that were in my old atmos folder was preventing the load. Now I'm A-OK!


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 26, 2021)

Did Scires want to play N64 Nd MD *that badly? 

Thank god my V1 has issues.
No more cat and mouse.
Not worth it.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 27, 2021)

Happy June 15th!  Thanks @SciresM


----------



## justjust_official (Oct 27, 2021)

i


----------



## justjust_official (Oct 27, 2021)

I updated my switch when I was button mashing to get back to the game I was playing, after I installed the new atmosphere update, I tried to boot it up, and after the startup it goes to a lit up black screen


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I'm going to wait a bit before updating I might update to 12.0.0 to play all the current games


----------



## Idrolitina (Oct 27, 2021)

jeez I updated to 13 and atmosphere 1.2pre like a week ago


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 27, 2021)

Tonton75015 said:


> tinfoil and awoo installer don't see the files on the sd card


Rename them something like n64.nsp and genesis.nsp


----------



## ZeroFX (Oct 27, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> any reason besides the n64 to update?


Stabilityyyy.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 27, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> any reason besides the n64 to update?


To get rid of the "new update detected" nagbox.


----------



## vree (Oct 27, 2021)

Idrolitina said:


> jeez I updated to 13 and atmosphere 1.2pre like a week ago


Then there is really no reason to update. All games will probably work perfectly fine until the first number in the firmware changes to 14.


----------



## vree (Oct 27, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> any reason besides the n64 to update?


People already confirmed it just works on 13.0.0
Update: *Required Firmware: *12.1.0



AkiraKurusu said:


> To get rid of the "new update detected" nagbox.


Never had that happen ever. Maybe it's an emunand thing.


----------



## Idrolitina (Oct 27, 2021)

vree said:


> Then there is really no reason to update. All games will probably work perfectly fine until the first number in the firmware changes to 14.


Agreed! In fact, I just removed the annoying update notification with Goldleaf, set DNS and I will stay with this version until I can! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Nakedfoxy (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi, where do you get the offline files for 13.1.0?
I want to update the emunand.


----------



## vree (Oct 27, 2021)

Nakedfoxy said:


> Hi, where do you get the offline files for 13.1.0?
> I want to update the emunand.



You can't ask/link said stuff on this website.


----------



## Montblanc (Oct 27, 2021)

danbroken said:


> Well, first I updated my untouched Stock Nand with 11.1.0 to 13.1.0 today (I did not knew that was 13.1. I was waiting for 13.0.0 because bluetooth headset support). For my luck, the devs are so fast to update. So I updated Atmosphere to 1.2.1, Hekate and Patches. At last, I updated my emuNand from 11.1.0 to 13.1.0 using TegraExplorer and DayBreak. Everthing is working good. All installed games is working. But I recommend a Emunand backup. If you use linux, use dd command to do this.


I also dumped my 13.1.0 with tegraexplorer and tried to upgrade my emunand with Daybreak, but after checking that the update was valid (so I am sure it has been dumped correctly)  it complained about "exfat validation failed" error code something and a missing package with a content id. It prompted me to continue but I decided not to. Did you get the same warnings and proceeded regardlessly or was it just me?


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 27, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> any reason besides the n64 to update?


I don't think so. Unless you play online.


----------



## Ygreck (Oct 27, 2021)

thekarter104 said:


> I don't think so. Unless you play online.


I expect Animal Crossing 2.0 will need this update


----------



## vree (Oct 27, 2021)

Ygreck said:


> I expect Animal Crossing 2.0 will need this update


No that will not be the case. At the most it will require 13.0.0


----------



## regnad (Oct 28, 2021)

Is it possible to play N64 games on a hacked console that doesn’t go online, or is being online a requirement?


----------



## danbroken (Oct 28, 2021)

Montblanc said:


> I also dumped my 13.1.0 with tegraexplorer and tried to upgrade my emunand with Daybreak, but after checking that the update was valid (so I am sure it has been dumped correctly)  it complained about "exfat validation failed" error code something and a missing package with a content id. It prompted me to continue but I decided not to. Did you get the same warnings and proceeded regardlessly or was it just me?


Well, I did not get this warning. But do you know if your stock firmware supports Exfat? If not, you have to install this support when is updating the Emunand. I followed one guide, but I cannot link here, because I am a forum newbie user. So I'll post the part of the text citing the emunand update: 

Updating your emuMMC with Daybreak​
In Hekate go to Launch -> Atmosphere FSS0 Emu.
Once booted, hold R while launching a game to boot into the homebrew menu.
Find Daybreak in the homebrew menu and launch it.
Tap on Install and navigate to tegraexplorer/Firmware/<latest firmware number>.
Tap on Continue and then Preserve settings.
If you see the message Warning: exFAT firmware is missing or corrupt, you likely don't have the exFAT drivers installed on your sysMMC. Just press continue if this is the case.

If it is available choose Install (FAT32 + exFAT), otherwise Install (FAT32) and then Continue.
Wait until Daybreak completes installing the dumped firmware.
Once it completes, it will ask if you want to reboot. Tap Reboot.
Once rebooted, launch into emuMMC and verify your system works. You can verify your system has been properly updated in Settings -> System.
Credit: nh-server github io

In item 5 you can see the quote about the exfat notice


----------



## Montblanc (Oct 28, 2021)

danbroken said:


> In item 5 you can see the quote about the exfat notice


So it's very likely that my sysmmc does not have ExFAT support, which is weird. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gronbar (Oct 28, 2021)

regnad said:


> Is it possible to play N64 games on a hacked console that doesn’t go online, or is being online a requirement?


Yes.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Oct 29, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Did Scires want to play N64 Nd MD *that badly?
> 
> Thank god my V1 has issues.
> No more cat and mouse.
> Not worth it.


You can Play N64 on 13.0.


----------



## Eevenin (Oct 29, 2021)

lordelan said:


> Homebrew called Switch All in One Updater.


I looked this up after seeing you mention it, but it just crashes Atmosphere when I try to boot it. Suggestions, or links to where I can better ask about it?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy June 15th!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 30, 2021)

Eevenin said:


> I looked this up after seeing you mention it, but it just crashes Atmosphere when I try to boot it. Suggestions, or links to where I can better ask about it?


Use Google. Look for the site of Darth


----------



## Dothackjhe (Oct 30, 2021)

AMS is updated to version 1.2.2 now. It also includes the latest build for the Homebrew Menu.


----------



## gomgo (Oct 30, 2021)

Waiting for a new explot for patched Switchs


----------



## Zero_switch16 (Oct 31, 2021)

djpannda said:


> sigpatches are  also out


yeah could you give a link to them, I dont want to make a mistake


----------



## djpannda (Oct 31, 2021)

Zero_switch16 said:


> yeah could you give a link to them, I dont want to make a mistake


GBATemp sigpatches


----------



## jubbagee (Nov 3, 2021)

Been using atmosphere for a while now. I see somewhere that the new atmosphere and fusee.bin are no longer compatible with the sx dongle that i use to boot atmosphere. Is there any truth in this?


----------



## ignasardhi (Nov 11, 2021)

djpannda said:


> sigpatches are  also out


Where to download the sigpatches ?


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 11, 2021)

ignasardhi said:


> Where to download the sigpatches ?



https://github.com/ITotalJustice/patches/releases

you can use these.


----------



## kronictripy420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello I have had a very long wait in getting my switch back to life. I have a 256gb sd card in exfat format, full of xci files, payloads, nro, ect well I forgot that with this particular sd card I have u have to remove all files from sd card it the PC and all files back to sd card with the other files u wanted onthe sd card all together, (if u only transfered one xci file off the sd card to PC then the sd card becomes corrupt and all data is lost and I forgot to do that as a haven't used it in over a year besides to update. I did however find a program that can recover lost data from a corrupted sd card and was able to get the important files needed to use sx ox again.


----------



## kronictripy420 (Feb 21, 2022)

kronictripy420 said:


> Hello I have had a very long wait in getting my switch back to life. I have a 256gb sd card in exfat format, full of xci files, payloads, nro, ect well I forgot that with this particular sd card I have u have to remove all files from sd card it the PC and all files back to sd card with the other files u wanted onthe sd card all together, (if u only transfered one xci file off the sd card to PC then the sd card becomes corrupt and all data is lost and I forgot to do that as a haven't used it in over a year besides to update. I did however find a program that can recover lost data from a corrupted sd card and was able to get the important files needed to use sx ox again.


I know xci files are way better in my opinion, but I want to keep up with the pace on the switch Scene. I also know the only way to do that is to now use nsp files as sx ox is not supported any more  and have to use atmosphere which Im not so keen on, the reason I paid for sx ox, so that being said, I'm still on system ver 9.0.1 so u also know the ver of sxox I'm on, should I just update to sx ox 3.0.1 and system ver 11.0.1 or should I just migrate to atmosphere and update to 13.0.0


----------

